# LAGBRAU..is anyone doing it?



## psycho_on_bianchi (Mar 3, 2004)

I was looking over the active.com website and I saw a ride taking place in Utah during the early part of October. It looks like an interesting tour of the southern part of the state. It goes from the area of Lake Powell over to Zion over a period of 6 days with some beautiful sights along the way. Being a flatlander from North Texas I am wondering how challenging such a ride might be. I was hoping that some from the area might chime in. I am considering doing this ride. http://www.lagbrau.com


----------

